# RE: 04, 05, 06 OEM Drop In's



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: 04, 05, 06 OEM Drop In's*

Quick ? - The OEM drop-in filters are the same demensions (size) for all three years correct? Thank you...


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Same for all three years. Sorry for the stupid thread...:willy:


----------

